# Hugo and Calie would like to show u....



## Natik

...their new Scratch Tree !!!









































































What do u think???


----------



## Guest

It's cracking hun, the cats are lush


----------



## Saynamore

Lovin that! Where'd you get it from Natik? Its brillo pads


----------



## Natik

Thanks jem


----------



## Natik

Saynamore said:


> Lovin that! Where'd you get it from Natik? Its brillo pads


I've got it here
Banana-Leaf Cat Tree Paradise: Great Deals on Large Cat Trees at zooplus
Im still giggling about the size difference of the cats on the picture at zooplus and my pictures lol


----------



## bee112

aww they look made up with their new tree!

They're such gorgeous cats


----------



## Natik

bee112 said:


> aww they look made up with their new tree!
> 
> They're such gorgeous cats


Thanks bee....i am so happy they like the tree (maybe a little bit too much). They go crazy especially at night (tree is in our bedroom lol) and i keep waking up because of them scratching away like maniacs hehe


----------



## Kaztee

The tree is wonderful and so are your gorgeous cats! Fantastic photos.


----------



## kateyblue

Wow it's brilliant hun
So are the cats bless 'em
I love Calie


----------



## Natik

Thanks kaztee and kateyblue 

Calies coat is much fluffier and i love her big eyes


----------



## Rraa

Natik said:


> I've got it here
> Banana-Leaf Cat Tree Paradise: Great Deals on Large Cat Trees at zooplus
> Im still giggling about the size difference of the cats on the picture at zooplus and my pictures lol


Ha ha ha ha -  I can appreciate that - as another Coonie lover, I have to say just two things:

1 You have super coonie babes - they are gorgeous 
2 That cat-tree is just about right for them - lovely tree and thanks for the link too. 

(thinks to self - Christmas not far off ...)


----------



## Natik

thanks rraa 
Yes, they seem to fit alright on the tree...i was a bit worried that it might be too small


----------



## kateyblue

Natik said:


> Thanks kaztee and kateyblue
> 
> Calies coat is much fluffier and i love her big eyes


I agree, she is gorgeous!

Hugo is lovely too though


----------



## twinkles

Fab!! Dee has the bigger version with the view that her (and Sam) will trample it and are still growing. Can't wait until they are fully grown!! )

x


----------



## scosha37

OMG look at them eyes i was in a trance there  i mean there gorgz very cool i must say my kitten would love that!


----------



## Natik

thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## Leah100

Love the pics, the cat tree looks fab, but to be honest I was just looking at your cats


----------



## jackson

I have to admit to being jealous, and so is Molly. We really NEEDED a Banana Leaf cat tree from Zooplus, but my hubby was too mean to even buy the smaller one. 

It is lovely, I am glad they like it.


----------



## raggs

fantastic cats on a fantastic tree, congrats on owning such gorgeous cats, they look so happy with their new tree too,best wishes............CHRIS.


----------



## happysaz133

Gorgeous cats and scratch tree!


----------



## Natik

the cats really do stand out on the pics LOL 
thanks for the replies ...


----------



## Guest

It looks fab and your coonies certainly seem to be enjoying it. Guess I will be adding that to my cat's wishlist at Christmas!!!

Louise
X


----------



## deedeedee

Me too - looks even better with your 2 coonies on than the zooplus website pics. I want one!!


----------



## SallyUK

Beautiful pics Natik.

Hugo looks just like Meg who died last Saturday 

Sal
x


----------



## ManyPaul

thanks for sharing your pics we are buying this tree tonight for buffy, and its so good to see it being used by your gorge babies


----------



## Katie&Cody

Fantastic Pictures, little beauties...love their names. xxx


----------



## Natik

Thank u all 

Sally, im sorry to hear about ur meg.  Just read ur reply today.


----------



## deedeedee

ManyPaul said:


> thanks for sharing your pics we are buying this tree tonight for buffy, and its so good to see it being used by your gorge babies


We orderd it yesterday!

Hope it comes soon - let me know when you get yours!

D x


----------



## WhiteNile

Oh, I really love the banana leaf trees (got no more room for another tree myself, though  ), but your cats really do show those trees off to their full potential! Absolutely stunning kitties you have!


----------



## Natik

WhiteNile said:


> Oh, I really love the banana leaf trees (got no more room for another tree myself, though  ), but your cats really do show those trees off to their full potential! Absolutely stunning kitties you have!


thank u 
they are really stylish i find lol it looks more like a piece of furniture in the bedroom rather than a tree :thumbup:


----------



## ColeosMummy

lovely  mind have two trees a board and a pyramid, think i'll get them a barrel next for my bedroom 

lovely they look very happy beautiful kitties x


----------



## Natik

ColeosMummy said:


> lovely  mind have two trees a board and a pyramid, think i'll get them a barrel next for my bedroom
> 
> lovely they look very happy beautiful kitties x


thank u


----------



## ColeosMummy

you welcome did you get it from zooplus x


----------



## ColeosMummy

Banana Leaf Cat Tree on eBay, also Furniture Scratchers, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 03-Jan-09 15:57:29 GMT)

love zoopetcare sell BN items from Zooplus but obviously much cheaper i've saved loads with them x


----------



## Natik

yes, got it from zooplus :thumbup:

i have to admit that i dont use ebay  dunno why lol


----------



## crazydoglover

They are great photos! the colours are so bright and clear 

i guess the subjects help too 
they are beautiful kitties and that is some scratching post!


----------



## ManyPaul

deedeedee said:


> We orderd it yesterday!
> 
> Hope it comes soon - let me know when you get yours!
> 
> D x


Got an email from Zooplus, they said it has been We are pleased to inform you that your order has been packed and sent, so hopefully will get it soon.
We pick up Buffy on Wed so hopefully it will come before then


----------



## Natik

crazydoglover said:


> They are great photos! the colours are so bright and clear
> 
> i guess the subjects help too
> they are beautiful kitties and that is some scratching post!


Thank u! 

Hope the ones who ordered this tree wont be disappointed....my kitties deffo arent! They enjoy scratching away


----------



## deedeedee

ManyPaul said:


> Got an email from Zooplus, they said it has been We are pleased to inform you that your order has been packed and sent, so hopefully will get it soon.
> We pick up Buffy on Wed so hopefully it will come before then


I got an emsil on the 30th saying they had despatched my free gift and on the 31st saying they had despatched the tree

Got my free gift today, a calender which came in a huge box!!
so hopefully the tree will come tomorrow - I at work so hope the the gilr next door will take it in for me

xx


----------



## deedeedee

Hya

The tree came today - both cats are asleep on it!! they preferred the carboard box it came in at 1st but they are both chilling out onthe tree now

Its lovely!!

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

I've got that one in my conservatory - the cats tend to use it more in summer though - the other million in the house are in warmer places :lol: x

old zooplus do some really funky trees  x


----------



## Natik

LousKoonz said:


> I've got that one in my conservatory - the cats tend to use it more in summer though - the other million in the house are in warmer places :lol: x
> 
> old zooplus do some really funky trees  x


yeah, they have a good choice of trees i find


----------



## LousKoonz

Natik said:


> yeah, they have a good choice of trees i find


and sturdy enough for a grown maine coon too, which is always a godsend lol x your two must be a good 8kg+?? x


----------



## ManyPaul

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> The tree came today - both cats are asleep on it!! they preferred the carboard box it came in at 1st but they are both chilling out onthe tree now
> 
> Its lovely!!
> 
> D x


Ooh fab i am glad they liked it :thumbup: no sign of mine yet lol, cant wait for it to come


----------



## Natik

LousKoonz said:


> and sturdy enough for a grown maine coon too, which is always a godsend lol x your two must be a good 8kg+?? x


hugo is 7,5 kg but i wished he would put on some more weight as he is so thin ... but he is so fussy with food and then he doesnt eat much 
Calie is the fatty but her bones are lighter than him lol


----------



## Natik

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> The tree came today - both cats are asleep on it!! they preferred the carboard box it came in at 1st but they are both chilling out onthe tree now
> 
> Its lovely!!
> 
> D x


Nothing in the world can beat a carboard box 

Im glad they like it ! :thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz

Natik said:


> hugo is 7,5 kg but i wished he would put on some more weight as he is so thin ... but he is so fussy with food and then he doesnt eat much
> Calie is the fatty but her bones are lighter than him lol


always the way though isn't it - my girls and boys vary some in weight and bone weight also x

what you got him on at the minute?? xx


----------



## Natik

LousKoonz said:


> always the way though isn't it - my girls and boys vary some in weight and bone weight also x
> 
> what you got him on at the minute?? xx


they both are on royal canin maine coon and sheba pouches.
But hugo doesnt like buiscuits and when he eats pouches he only licks the sauce :thumbdown: and then calie comes, eats the meat and buiscuits and gets fat lol 

I try with giving him some cooked chicken or ham sometimes but he will eat a bit and then loose interest.

Been with him to the vet as i was worried but there is nothing wrong with him...he is just different i think 

Whats the weight of ur cats? Are they about the same as hugo?


----------



## LousKoonz

Natik said:


> they both are on royal canin maine coon and sheba pouches.
> But hugo doesnt like buiscuits and when he eats pouches he only licks the sauce :thumbdown: and then calie comes, eats the meat and buiscuits and gets fat lol
> 
> I try with giving him some cooked chicken or ham sometimes but he will eat a bit and then loose interest.
> 
> Been with him to the vet as i was worried but there is nothing wrong with him...he is just different i think
> 
> Whats the weight of ur cats? Are they about the same as hugo?


Sounds alot like my eldest mog, he hates biscuit and was on felix for years (for my sins before i knew about nutrition) it's taken a fair while to find him anything else he'll eat but he does love bozita at least and even eats the chunks whereas he wouldn't before x he also won't eat cooked meats and won't eat anything raw either - i think some cats are just fussier, but if you can maintain a good weight then i think you're doing ok  x

My eldest MC girl is about 8.5-9kg now (7yrs old) and my other neuter girl is just under 7kg (6 yrs old) as she's always been a fussy girl and was always more slim than the other x
My entires (who are younger anyhow and still growing) range from 8 down to 5kg dependent on age and bloodlines xx


----------



## Natik

LousKoonz said:


> Sounds alot like my eldest mog, he hates biscuit and was on felix for years (for my sins before i knew about nutrition) it's taken a fair while to find him anything else he'll eat but he does love bozita at least and even eats the chunks whereas he wouldn't before x he also won't eat cooked meats and won't eat anything raw either - i think some cats are just fussier, but if you can maintain a good weight then i think you're doing ok  x
> 
> My eldest MC girl is about 8.5-9kg now (7yrs old) and my other neuter girl is just under 7kg (6 yrs old) as she's always been a fussy girl and was always more slim than the other x
> My entires (who are younger anyhow and still growing) range from 8 down to 5kg dependent on age and bloodlines xx


9 kg...wow, must be a really big cat that! 

How long do maine coons grow? Maybe they will still get a bit bigger


----------



## ChinaBlue

Your cats are real stunners!


----------



## Natik

ChinaBlue said:


> Your cats are real stunners!


thank u!


----------



## LousKoonz

Natik said:


> 9 kg...wow, must be a really big cat that!
> 
> How long do maine coons grow? Maybe they will still get a bit bigger


3-5 years hun, though Lilly's put on 1kg in the last year and bulked out properly and she's older - but then she's also been changed onto better food and has more room to exercise  x


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

They are just gorgeous cats, really massive. I love that scratcher, I bet they are really enjoying it.

Izzie


----------



## Natik

LousKoonz said:


> 3-5 years hun, though Lilly's put on 1kg in the last year and bulked out properly and she's older - but then she's also been changed onto better food and has more room to exercise  x


oh, then my two still have time to grow even more :thumbup:



Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are just gorgeous cats, really massive. I love that scratcher, I bet they are really enjoying it.
> 
> Izzie


thank u!  they do enjoy it alot, especially as its in our bedroom and so they sit on it watching us sleep or just annoy us with scratching noises


----------



## Izzie999

Natik said:


> oh, then my two still have time to grow even more :thumbup:
> 
> thank u!  they do enjoy it alot, especially as its in our bedroom and so they sit on it watching us sleep or just annoy us with scratching noises


Ah the annoying noises lol. Mine lot like to dig for england when they use the tray, I have expect to find a tunnel under the litter tray and find they have dug their way out the apartment. I would love to be able to have a scratcher in our bedroom but hubbie isn't too keen on them being in our bedroom, spoil sport he isrrr:

Izzie


----------

